
Show HN: Sales for Nerds- a podcast for tech people doing sales and marketing - reubenswartz
https://www.salesfornerds.io/episodes-1-2-jason-cohen/
======
danhardman
Just listening to the first episode as this sounds like the perfect thing for
me in my current situation. One suggestion would be to work on sound quality,
the biggest issue being background noise. Audacity [0] is an open-source
software for editing sound. There's even an awesome tutorial on removing
ambient sound [1].

[0] [http://www.audacityteam.org/](http://www.audacityteam.org/)

[1] [http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/remove-ambient-noise-audio-
file...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/remove-ambient-noise-audio-files-
audacity/)

~~~
reubenswartz
Thanks-- great feedback and thanks for making it so easy to follow. ;-)

------
asimuvPR
A download or rss link would be nice. I could not find it on mobile.

~~~
danhardman
Here's the link to their podcast on iTunes:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/002-jason-cohen-
intervie...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/002-jason-cohen-
interview/id1161950812)

